# Saraivada 06-04-2012 em Lisboa



## Daniel Vilão (17 Dez 2014 às 14:58)

Numa operação de transferência de dados do meu telemóvel dei com estas imagens e vídeo da saraivada memorável de 06-04-2012.

Ficam aqui alguns registos.


----------



## Portugal Storms (17 Dez 2014 às 15:36)

Há coisas engraçasdas, ainda na 2ª feira descobri umas fotos no meu PC sobre a saraivada desse dia, mas em Palmela.
Já agora deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas nesse dia.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Dez 2014 às 16:45)

Um dia para recordar.


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2014 às 19:32)

AndréFrade disse:


> Um dia para recordar.



É verdade, já nem me lembrava disto, vou procurar porque acho que também tenho qualquer coisa.

Não, só tenho das nuvens aqui em Carcavelos ao pôr-do-sol, células impressionantes.


----------

